# Looking for a work



## samadi (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi there,

I am living in Adelaide, SA under PR with my family.

I have done certificate 111 in Administration in Australia before couple of years back and I have some experience in general office administration work in my home country.

I am looking for an any type of general office support work start from begining?

Anyone can help me?? Then I can pass my email to communicate further.

It's highly appreciated.

Thank you,
samadi


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

What kind of help do you need samadi?

There is so much I learned in this forum. Just scan through older posts & you will find lots of help.


----------



## samadi (Nov 7, 2016)

Many thanks Sendieb.

I am looking a office support job in Adelaide.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

samadi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am living in Adelaide, SA under PR with my family.
> 
> ...


You will have much more competition with entry level positions. So broaden your search & also apply for jobs that require some experience.

Apply through different methods, including the hidden job market.

As there are 100s of applicants for many job openings, ensure that your resume stands out. In addition to having your experience, education & experience, highlight your achievements in previous jobs & your strengths. Have a look at Resume tips & samples, interview questions & tips, job search tips & salary tips


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

samadi said:


> Many thanks Sendieb.
> 
> I am looking a office support job in Adelaide.


How did you go in Adelaide?


----------



## djhbkdave (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Samadi, were you able to get the job you were looking, i am planning to migrate to Adelaide end of this month, just curious about the job market in Adelaide, Im an IT Professional


----------

